# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Skirting questions.

## ptrott

1. How do I measure a "non 90deg." angle to halve it for mitreing?
Is there a guage for it? 
Is there a better way to fix skirting to a brick wall than the "nail into wall plug" idea? (not wanting to glue it) 
Thanks,
Phill.

----------


## journeyman Mick

Phil,
1. I use a bevel gauge to measure the angle then transfer it to a wide scrap of timber (draw angle on it). The I grab an off cut of skirting or whatever (wider = better) and use this to rule parrallel lines to both legs of the angle. Then mark a line which bisects both corners. Place your bevel gauge on the side of your scrap timber and set it to the bisecting angle. This is the angle which you need to cut your bastard mitre with. It reads more complicated than it is. If you are going to be cutting a lot of bastard mitres you need a way to "flag" the fact that the saw is set at a poofteenth off 45 degrees, otherwise you'll inadvertantly cut a bastard mitre when in fact you wanted to cut a true mitre (DAMHIK  :Shock:  ) 
2. Bostitch sells (sold?) a pneumatic nailer specifically for this purpose. It hammers (ie tap tap tap, rather than "bang") special hardened nails into masonry etc. Can't remember how much it cost, but it was well over $1K. 
Mick

----------


## ptrott

Mick, thanks for the reply. I am not sure what you mean by this, "rule parrallel lines to both legs of the angle"
Do you mean draw a line through each leg of the measured angle, at 90deg, equal distance each side from the point of the angle, then bisect it to give two mirror imaged identical triangles? That looks like it would work, but there are no parrallel lines. Sorry, I'm a bit confused. 
Phill.

----------


## silentC

Is it an internal or external angle? If internal, you'd be better off scribing it.

----------


## silentC

BTW an easy way to bisect an angle: 
1. Set the bevel to the angle, then transfer it to a flat surface, like a board or a sheet of paper. 
2. Measure from the apex down both legs a set amount, say 100mm, and make a mark. 
3. Use a straight edge to connect the two marks you just made, forming a triangle. 
4. Use a tape or ruler to measurer the length of this line and then make a mark at the centre. 
5. Draw a line from the apex to this centre mark. This gives you the centre line of the angle and you can set your bevel to it and transfer it to your saw.

----------


## silentC

Sorry Mick, this is essentially what you're doing (I read it again). I like your method better.  :Wink:

----------


## ptrott

Thanks gents.
Now I get it. ( have got the Lugi, so not thinking well at all :Redface: ) It works very well.
Phill.

----------

